# what music get's you pumped for the season?



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Misfits
Groovie Ghoulies
Nekromantics


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Midnight Syndicate
Misfits
Mox Arcana
Type O Negative
Rob Zombie
Black Sabbath
Ozzie


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

My favorites are the ones they played on never ending wonder .com's Halloween radio show from years past ... when I was introduced to all the great Halloween-ish music:

Mort Garson - Black Mass Lucifer
Boris Karloff - Tales of the Frightened (it's got _some _music in it)
Sheldon Allman - Sing Along With Drac
Spike Jones - Spooktacular in Screaming Sound
Halloween Hootenanny
Halloween Stomp & 20 Tracks to make you jump in the night (the real oldies)
The many Halloween shows from the radio show "Music from the Hearts of Space"

but #1 on my Halloween list is Jeff Wayne's musical version of the War of the Worlds. I save that for October.


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

c'mon everybody. I know more people have thoughts on this. LET"S GET IT GOING!!


also... more pics...

the 1st resident evil soundtrack by marilyn manson. good stuff.
the theme to phantasm.. also good stuff
and n sync. that should scare some people. 


I'm thinking of hosting a rar file of selected tracks that are awesome. who'd be interested?


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> but #1 on my Halloween list is Jeff Wayne's musical version of the War of the Worlds. I save that for October.


Great choice.

My pick is any Alice Cooper!!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> but #1 on my Halloween list is Jeff Wayne's musical version of the War of the Worlds. I save that for October.


That is a good one!

But Rob Zombie really gets me going!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I first heard Jeff Wayne's WoTW on Halloween night when I was in college ... they played it on the local classic rock radio station. I was HOOKED. I taped it, and I listened to it for days. A few years later my friend Scott was lucky enough to find it at a record store ... it's a pretty special album.

Honestly, in order to listen to all my Halloween music, I gotta start listening in late August. I started early this year, in fact, just to make sure I get it all covered.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

theme from "Phantasm"


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Rob Zombie definitely.
Bauhaus
Sisters of Mercy
Ozzy Osbourne
Nine Inch Nails
Ministry


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> My favorites are the ones they played on never ending wonder .com's Halloween radio show from years past ... when I was introduced to all the great Halloween-ish music:
> 
> 
> but #1 on my Halloween list is Jeff Wayne's musical version of the War of the Worlds. I save that for October.




Oooh, found it - It's only rock n roll: Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of The War of the Worlds 

listening to it now, wow!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

JW WoTW is spec-freakin'-tacular. The "ULLAdubULLA" set of remixes is good, but it sorely lacks the tasty cheesiness of the original. It is my favorite thing to listen to at Halloween.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Can't go wrong with the good 'ole theme from Halloween. I listen to it year round when I want to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have that Jeff Wayne LP as well. It came with a great booklet with some artwork by Wayne himself. I agree it is some great music.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

They reproduced the artwork for the CD too ... of course, it is much smaller. It is gorgeous though. I read somewhere that they were making a big 3 or 4 CD release of WoTW with a "making of" DVD. I think it's much bigger overseas than it ever was in the US.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's what I was going to do for my own CD is make an insert with all of the artwork included in a 5 or 6 page booklet insert form.


----------



## gldngddss (Aug 6, 2008)

Pretty much anythng somber does it for me. I love the slow gothic ballads, Black Mass chants, and of course the theme music from the best horror movies. Ave Satani (theme from the Omen) is one of my all time faves. Mix in some Rob Zombie and pagan witch chants and I'm ready to go!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Rich B said:


> Oooh, found it - It's only rock n roll: Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of The War of the Worlds
> 
> listening to it now, wow!


I burned it off my brother's CD and then found out that you could listen to it for free on Napster.com

Finn


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Misfits
Horrorpops (LOVE them! They put on a GREAT show!)
Nekromantics
Tiger Army
Marilyn Manson
Hank III
NIN (going to see next weekend!)

The soundtrack for Nightmare Before Christmas

And the classics like Dance of the Marionettes (the Alfred Hitchcock Presents theme), Night on Bald Mountain, etc....

I pretty much listen to all of those year round, tho! 
(I have a broad range of tastes - classical, jazz/blues, country, metal, industrial, rock, pop, rockabilly, hip hop... I have no idea what the heck you'd call me. DH is more so than me!)


----------



## HARRY HAMMOCK (Oct 5, 2006)

The Alan Parsons Project Tales of Mystry and Imagination is in my cd player every year in Oct.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

HARRY HAMMOCK said:


> The Alan Parsons Project Tales of Mystry and Imagination is in my cd player every year in Oct.


The Alan Parsons Project? Isn't that one of Dr Evil's plans for ruling the world?


Finn


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Alan Parsons is one of my favorite listens year round just like Midnight Syndicate, ELO, Deep Purple and YES. 

Needless to say I'm mostly from the 70's in my music tastes. That Alan Parsons LP was my second favorite of his behind "I Robot" - which introduced me to Parsons. Not that most of them are Halloween related, but then I listen to Halloween stuff all year round too.


----------



## HARRY HAMMOCK (Oct 5, 2006)

Iam with ya Halloweiner on the 70's music.Love that music!


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

King Diamond Halloween
Type-o-negatory Black #1
Mercyful Fate Come to the Sabbath
Any Midnight Syndicate
Ripper Halloween or Death Awaits You
Nightmare B C sound track


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

70's Progressive Rock is one of my favorite genres. Pink Floyd, Yes, ELP, Genesis, and the Moody Blues had some great stuff, as well as Alan Parsons.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Aug 12, 2008)

45 Grave
AFI
Alkaline Trio
Alice Cooper
Bauhaus
Blitzkid
Calabrese
some Echo & The Bunnymen
Everyday Is Halloween by The Postmarks is one of my favorite songs... gets me in the mood everytime
Gutter Demons
countless Halloween theme music and movie themes
Marilyn Manson
The Misfits
Midnight Syndicate
Nox Arcana
Nekromantix
Nick Cave
Nim Vind
NIN
Oingo Boingo
Rob Zombie
Rocket From The Crypt
Rory Erikson
The Birthday Massacre
The Cramps
The Creepshow
The Koffin Kats
The Matadors
Wednesday 13
and good ol Warren Zevon


----------



## TheReaper (Jul 25, 2008)

-Black Sabbath
-Midnight Syndicate 
-System of a Down
-Misfits


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

CryptKeeper said:


> 45 Grave
> AFI
> Alkaline Trio
> Alice Cooper
> ...



Finally someone else lists Alice Cooper.
I was starting to get a little worried about all of you.

Finn


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

ok, so i'm pretty close to getting this file together. I'm going to seed it on bit torrent. If you don't know anything about bit torrent, please read up on it. It's kinda a big deal.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

afi
rob zombie
she wants revenge

and the great music of danny elfman


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

she wants revenge is pretty rad. 

also:

god lives underwater
pitchshifter
machines of loving grace


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Midnight Syndicate_ and _Nox Arcana_, but I listen to them during the 'off season', too


----------



## Castle Queen (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Everybody - 
Can't miss out in this one!

Rob Zombie - Dragula
Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl
The Doors - People Are Strange
Donovan - Season of the Witch
Korn and Ramstien - Freak remix


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Last year I discovered Jill Tracy. Wonderful classy mood music about, you know, death and stuff.


----------



## chukky (Nov 7, 2004)

*Dont fear the reaper!*

THE SONG DAT GET'S ME PUMPED UP 4 HALLOWEEN!!!
IS, "DONT FEAR THE REAPER" by: the BLUE OYSTER CULT......... I LOVE THAT SONG!!! I SMOKE BLUNTS TO iT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

For me it's Vampires by Godsmack


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

This year Souixsie and the Banshees!


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When i hear the Theme to Bram Stoker's Dracula (YES! the Francis Ford Coppola version) that is the signal for me. It's music that you can feel in your chest and at least once every year as Halloween approaches, i get that movie out and watch it.....yet again. The theme does move me. Another piece of music it also the theme from ANOTHER movie, the original Halloween with Jamie Lee Curtis. I can NOT have a Halloween without listening to those two haunting pieces. Along with other assorted classical music and the Midnight Syndicate soundtracks i am all set......


----------



## leaunoire (Oct 5, 2006)

Scruffywolf, i love the soundtrack to Bram Stoker's Dracula too! Especially, The Storm and The Ring of Fire. I also love the soundtrack to House on Haunted Hill by Don Davis, very good stuff, used it in my haunt last year. 
Other favorites:

The Omen: Ave Satani
The theme from Stanley Kubrick's The Shining
Nox Arcana
The Soundtrack from Sleepy Hollow
The soundtrack from the original Haunting of Hill House
The violin selection from Young Frankenstein


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, got my hands on a friend's Nox Arcana.....KEWL....sounds a bit like all the Midnight Syndicate albums i have but still.....cool Halloween creepy music, i LOVE it!


----------



## onemorebeerman (Sep 1, 2008)

The song Halloween by the Misfits


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

South Park nearly ruined "Ave Satani" for me. "Rectuuuuuus ... Cheesy Poooooofs". I need to listen to the real thing soon...


----------



## thingmaker (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess I'm in the minority on this... I'm all film music all the time. Favorite composers are Jerry Goldsmith and Bernard Herrmann. Favorite living composers are Christopher Young and... hmm... well nobody else living has that track record for cool scores.
This year the Halloween event I am doing a little work for is Egyptian themed so my favorite composers have to take a back seat to Franz Reizenstein, Hans Salter and Claude Bolling cuz the only things they wrote that are Egyptian are not appropriate. Even Goldsmith's "Mummy" is mostly a rolicking adventure score. Fortunately I never get tired of Reizenstein's "Mummy" or Bolling's "The Awakening".
Gotta go put on my Mummy Music and go make another Mummy.


----------



## Vai (Sep 26, 2006)

Symphony X - Castlevania

It's nice music to play in the background of any haunt aswell!


----------

